# PNP clarification



## jumanji26 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi All,

My score is 351, I know I am too far from cutoff score. What are the chances of receiving a PNP?

- I have submitted EOI and also applied in the Prince Edward EOI, apart from this, 
is there any specific action that I should take? or will the rest of the provinces pick the
application from the main EOI pool?

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## praveenyadav2019 (Apr 29, 2019)

jumanji26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My score is 351, I know I am too far from cutoff score. What are the chances of receiving a PNP?
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you are from IT background then there is possibility of getting NOI from Ontario/Alberta in coming months. Just cross your fingers buddy..

Regards


----------



## jumanji26 (Apr 21, 2018)

Should I apply specifically for it or will it be picked up from the federal EOI?


----------



## praveenyadav2019 (Apr 29, 2019)

jumanji26 said:


> Should I apply specifically for it or will it be picked up from the federal EOI?


You just have your documents ready, in coming months rural program is opening for less ielts band.. You will get the news
Moreover for oinp and Alberta once you get NOI and then you can apply.


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

What are my chances with score of 432 and 9 in IELTS


----------



## praveenyadav2019 (Apr 29, 2019)

stephen_c8 said:


> What are my chances with score of 432 and 9 in IELTS


Strong...


----------



## Mohit 9440 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello,

Even my CRS score is 334, NOC code 1122. Logged in the Express Entry application in August 2018 and in the same month applied for PEI PNP, however no response yet from PEI or any province.

My IELTS score is L=8, R=6, S=7, W=7.

Can anyone please guide me what are the chances of getting an ITA from any province ?

Thank you.



jumanji26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My score is 351, I know I am too far from cutoff score. What are the chances of receiving a PNP?
> 
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Mohit 9440 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Even my CRS score is 334


That score is low.




> NOC code 1122


Which is what? We do not have the codes memorized, nor are we going to look them up.




> My IELTS score is L=8, R=6, S=7, W=7



Isn't the minimum '7' in each category? If so, you do not meet the minimum requirements.





> Can anyone please guide me what are the chances of getting an ITA from any province



Probably slim to none.


----------



## Mohit 9440 (Apr 5, 2018)

colchar said:


> That score is low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Colchar,

Thank you for your detailed reply. Appreciated.

Just to correct you here the minimum IELTS score required to create an express entry profile is minimum 6 all L,R,W,S.

Could you please guide me how to improve the CRS in order to ITA ?

1122 is Professional Occupation in Business Consulting

Best Regards,
Mohit


----------



## praveenyadav2019 (Apr 29, 2019)

Mohit 9440 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Even my CRS score is 334, NOC code 1122. Logged in the Express Entry application in August 2018 and in the same month applied for PEI PNP, however no response yet from PEI or any province.
> 
> ...


Please check on Alberta Demand list if 1122 is on there than you have some chances moroever RINP is about to open in coming months just wait and watch


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

jumanji26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My score is 351, I know I am too far from cutoff score. What are the chances of receiving a PNP?
> 
> ...


If you have an active Express Entry Profile, you have chances of receiving nomination through the Express Entry linked streams of these provinces. 

All the best.


----------



## unitedred (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello sir 
around 1 year later with CRS score of 440 to 450 and B2 TEF and 7.0 IELTS or 7.5 IELTS can have chance to get response from OINP program (just french skill worker Ontario ) ?

thanks and regards


----------

